# How did you decide on your user name?



## Rachelsne (Jun 5, 2008)

mine is Rachel (thats my name) then sne, is the first part of my maiden name

What does yours mean, stand for, come from?


----------



## matt-l (Jun 5, 2008)

well, my name is Matthew, i go by Matt that makes the first part lol and my last name is Learie so l for the first letter
Matt-l!


----------



## Miaow (Jun 5, 2008)

My normal nickname IRL is Cat (Cathy)- hence this user name


----------



## Phranquey (Jun 5, 2008)

I was registering on ebay a few years back, and was trying every variation on my name I could come up with, without having to put a #### after it, so I finally tried the most convoluted phonetical version of my name I could think of, and it worked. Now I use that name just about everywhere, and it hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## GeorgiaOwl (Jun 5, 2008)

When I first found the internet, not long after it was really becoming well known that it was out there....yeah, shut up, I'm old. . . . 

anyHOOoooooT, when I first found the internet, I used to post alot at 3-4-5am. "Nightowl" was used, then shortned to "owl" because of lazy typists on message boards.  LOL

So, everyone calls me owl. Friends, co-workers, family..everyone but my mother I think.   Even caught my wife once calling me owl. 

Only thing is, "owl" is pretty common for an email address or a username on message boards, so I just put the name of the Great State of Georgia in front of it. 

Ain't no place like home, ya'll.


----------



## mrodgers (Jun 5, 2008)

Not too difficult to figure out once you know my first name is Mike.....


----------



## Rhys (Jun 5, 2008)

Simple - it's my first name.


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 5, 2008)

Well my name has to do with my truck. I bought an 04 Dodge that had Bullydog products on it. It's big and bad, so I gave it the title Big Bully, thus my name.


----------



## Kazoo (Jun 5, 2008)

Kazoo: It's the only musical instrument I can play well, and I've used it since I first got online.

It gets mixed up with the great gazoo from the flinstones a lot, and people usually assume that I'm a guy (guess I could've picked a more obvious chick name... like Cher, lol)


----------



## OB-LL426 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, I used the name I use on DeviantArt.
But on Deviant Art, the OB standes for OrlandoBloom. (I've been obsessed with him for the past year xD) and the LL stands for LabradorLuver, which was my screenname on another forum. Plus he 426 is my birthday.


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 5, 2008)

Steve Martin's character name in _Planes, Trains, and Automobiles._


----------



## Doug (Jun 5, 2008)

Doug is my name, thats my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Corry (Jun 5, 2008)

My mommy gave it to me.


----------



## abraxas (Jun 5, 2008)

Santana Abraxas

The word in itself means - _nothing_


----------



## johngpt (Jun 5, 2008)

John's my first name. G is the initial of my surname. PT is my professional designation, for physical therapist. As someone above had posted, mine also began with ebay. It's now pretty much the one you'll find me under at almost every online forum.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 5, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Steve Martin's character name in _Planes, Trains, and Automobiles._



Do you have your rental agreement?

Mine is named after my dog, whom I have about 20 nicknames for (whatever comes to mind when I call him).  He is a hound, but he's so human like, I call him sir.  Then one day, I was bored and knighted him to be Sir Hound of Dogsley.  And the "south of the border" version, is Senor Hound.  Really, I just think its funny sounding, and I like it when people respond to me how they'll say, "Yes, senor, but..."

Some of my other names for him are, "Houndburger," cause its funny sounding, "animal," when he's acting up, and "dog-like substance," when he's laying around all day not moving (cause I'm not sure if he's really a dog, since he doesn't move at all).  His real name is Bandit.

I promise I don't do drugs anymore!


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Jun 6, 2008)

"Drewski" because I had been called Andrew for nearly my whole life before recently finding out that my actual legal name is "Drew" and that my heritage is Polish, unlike what I had thought.  So naturally, Drewski just feels right.

"Dubious" Because that's completely opposite of the truth, and I simply love the sound of the word.  

It is my internet name and it is used everywhere. As you may or may not have seen on my business card, it's now spilling over into my actual career.


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 6, 2008)

Jimmy O'Donnell

And Jimmy was taken

For everything else i use the name jafxod

James
Augustyn
Frances
Xavier
O'Donnell

Jafxod


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 6, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> "Drewski" because I had been called Andrew for nearly my whole life before recently finding out that my actual legal name is "Drew" and that my heritage is Polish, unlike what I had thought.  So naturally, Drewski just feels right.
> 
> "Dubious" Because that's completely opposite of the truth, and I simply love the sound of the word.
> 
> It is my internet name and it is used everywhere. As you may or may not have seen on my business card, it's now spilling over into my actual career.



I find the irony of telling your prospective clients you are dubious, and then asking them for money to be great.  I'd hire you on your sense of humor alone (though I'm sure your work would make me a repeat customer)...


----------



## flygning (Jun 6, 2008)

Flygning means aerospace in Norwegian (my nationality), but I originally thought it just meant flight (which it happens to mean in Swedish).  I use it for pretty much anything I need a nickname for.


----------



## monkeykoder (Jun 6, 2008)

A friend of mine used to think he was a hacker and made up a REALLY COOL name for himself "darkkoder" So of course I had to make fun of him for it and so I started calling another friend of mine "bleachkoder" because he really liked said anime.  He started calling me monkeykoder and it stuck.


----------



## Android (Jun 6, 2008)

Android, 'cos that was my 'handle' back in the days when CB radio was popular in the UK.

Andy


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 6, 2008)

You know, I had a dream last night. I was a snake slithering through the grass until I came upon a dead elk. And I climbed... into his soul. And it's there I stayed until morning. Which meant that I will... use the name LP.  

But as I can't spell 'LP' I went for lostprophet instead


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 6, 2008)

Mine's a Jeep.


----------



## matt-l (Jun 6, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Mine's a Jeep.


LOL!!

i was reading down through all these big explanations and how it's about there heritage and things....and then..."Mine's a Jeep"...i laughed hard!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 6, 2008)

Not too difficult to figure out on my part - my name's Chris and I live (mostly) and work in (Saudi) Arabia. Kind of a parody of the T.E. Lawrence (of Arabia) thing.


----------



## ferny (Jun 6, 2008)

MY last name is "Fern". ferny has been my nickname since I was 12.


----------



## caspertodd (Jun 6, 2008)

Mine is my cat's first (Casper) and middle (Todd) names. The middle name is for when he gets in trouble... CASPERTODD!!!!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 6, 2008)

Lack of creativity here!


----------



## Unimaxium (Jun 6, 2008)

It's my first name












(no, not really. It's just a bunch of syllables that I put together when I was 13. I thought it sounded cool, so I started using it as my username online)


----------



## Chiller (Jun 6, 2008)

Corry said:


> My mommy gave it to me.


 
Same here


----------



## Jon0807 (Jun 6, 2008)

I've used this forever and 0807 even longer when pagers were popular.  It was my code so when I paged people with it they knew to call me.  Jon is my first name and 0807 is my last name upside down


----------



## bikefreax (Jun 6, 2008)

Up until this year I rode my bike a lot but since my shoulder surgery in January I have not ridden much this year. I use it everywhere.


----------



## Mullen (Jun 6, 2008)

I was lacking creativity the day I registered. It's my last name.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 6, 2008)

Mine was because in highschool I had a sky instructor that was very pretty and to impress her in my inmature ways I took billy bob joe... took off the joe and flipped the bob and bill around... and stuck the two together... boblybill


----------



## Garbz (Jun 6, 2008)

Chris Garber. But we had 6 Chrises in one of my classes in high school. A teacher gave it to me and soon the entire school was calling me by Garbz.

Btw O|||||||||O would have to be the best nickname ever. I always thought nothing of it, but damn man. Damn!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 6, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Btw O|||||||||O would have to be the best nickname ever. I always thought nothing of it, but damn man. Damn!


Can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not...but it doesn't bother me either way.

Sometimes I wish I had picked something that was actually pronounceable, but oh well - it's too late now.  Call me jeep, jeeps, jeeper...  Doesn't really matter to me, lol.

My real name is Josh, BTW.


----------



## Corry (Jun 6, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not...but it doesn't bother me either way.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had picked something that was actually pronounceable, but oh well - it's too late now.  Call me jeep, jeeps, jeeper...  Doesn't really matter to me, lol.
> 
> My real name is Josh, BTW.



I'll just call you Josh.  

You could put -Josh in your sig line, ya know.  Then people would know what to call you.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 6, 2008)

Corry said:


> You could put -Josh in your sig line, ya know.  Then people would know what to call you.


Yeah, I thought of that...  I guess I'll have to do it.  

-Edit-
Did it...


----------



## usayit (Jun 6, 2008)

Mine came from...

You Say It First.

then shortened to 

You Say It

then shortened to

usayit

I vaguely remember it coming out of some conversation/debate I had with some friends... don't quite remember how.

Most people first think "U.S.A" then try to figure out what "yit" means... lol


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 6, 2008)

usayit said:


> Most people first think "U.S.A" then try to figure out what "yit" means... lol


I always saw it as "u say it", I was never quite sure what that meant though...


----------



## quickshot (Jun 6, 2008)

Mine's an attempt at clever photo lingo, as in "shooting" something. Eh, I tried : ). My name is actually Jamie.


----------



## Corry (Jun 6, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> I always saw it as "u say it", I was never quite sure what that meant though...



Same here!


----------



## Moody (Jun 6, 2008)

Mine is a nickname I got in 6th grade, however its not cause people think I'm Moody. My last name is Moore but my P.E teacher thought it was Moody (the kid above me in role call). It's been 5 years but people still call me that :razz:


----------



## johngpt (Jun 6, 2008)

Moody said:


> Mine is a nickname I got in 6th grade, however its not cause people think I'm Moody. My last name is Moore but my P.E teacher thought it was Moody (the kid above me in role call). It's been 5 years but people still call me that :razz:


Always amazing how those things work. Have a friend, Henry, and we worked in a hospital together decades ago. One night in the ER, this elderly, confused gentleman, kept calling him Gabaldon. Thirty years later, and Henry's still better known as Gabaldon.


----------



## usayit (Jun 6, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Mine's a Jeep.



Or a Hummer

<< runs and hides...

I actually own a 93 YJ 4 banger...


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 6, 2008)

Jon0807 said:


> I've used this forever and 0807 even longer when pagers were popular.  It was my code so when I paged people with it they knew to call me.  Jon is my first name and 0807 is my last name upside down



Your last name is LO80?  Weird...


----------



## johngpt (Jun 6, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> Your last name is LO80?  Weird...



It's his android witness protection name. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 6, 2008)

Mine is primal on a spiritual level.


----------



## Corry (Jun 6, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Mine is primal on a spiritual level.



I have no idea what that means.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 6, 2008)

Corry said:


> I have no idea what that means.


A juxtaposed conundrum.  

How is that possible?


----------



## maytay20 (Jun 7, 2008)

When I was 19 my favorite movie was Nell well the girl called her sister maytay in it so I started as maytay19 but when I turned 20 I used 20 then from there it stuck maytay20.  Oh and my real name is Mary so it is not that far off.  People do call me maytag some times though.  

Oh and if you have used the same name for years google your screen name you would be amazed by what comes up. LOL


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 7, 2008)

Mine is the nickname for Dimitri (in Romanian) and I added 100 to it.


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> Mine is the nickname for Dimitri (in Romanian) and I added 100 to it.



I've always wondered about yours!


----------



## Peanuts (Jun 7, 2008)

Peanuts because I am a wee bit of a Peanut (Charlie Brown) fan (which explains why my dog's name is Schroeder) and it was my sisters nickname when she was born.  Mine however was British which usually confuses people since I am Canadian so I just don't use it


----------



## johngpt (Jun 7, 2008)

Kundalini, if we were to picture the path to enlightenment, would it follow the rule of thirds?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Garbz (Jun 7, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not...but it doesn't bother me either way.



No I'm serious. I've never seen someone have a nickname that's .... well .... a thing. You've gone and done a Prince, but with a million times more style. Has got to be the most creative forum nickname that I've ever seen. Especially now that I know what it is.


----------



## That One Guy (Jun 7, 2008)

My name is Michael Corleone and it is out of fear that the govt will find me which is I chose the SN that I have. Helps to hide my identity.

Now the real story.....

A friend of mine is bad with names.
Here's a typical conversation with him:

Friend: Hey have you seen ol' what's his name's new car?
Me: Who are you talking about?
Friend: You know. That one guy.
Me: Oh ok. That narrowed it down. Now I know who you're talking about.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 7, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Has got to be the most creative forum nickname that I've ever seen.


Well, maybe on a photography forum, but I guarantee you that this user name is taken on every single jeep/4x4/off-road forum you can find...


----------



## Crosby (Jun 7, 2008)

usayit said:


> Or a Hummer
> 
> << runs and hides...
> 
> I actually own a 93 YJ 4 banger...


 
Definately not a Hummer... That is the classic 7 bar grill of a JEEP!... I wish I thought of that. It wouldn't have worked for me anyway... I have a '78 Scout!

Oh, btw, Crosby is my last name.:raisedbrow:


----------



## Crosby (Jun 7, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Well, maybe on a photography forum, but I guarantee you that this user name is taken on every single jeep/4x4/off-road forum you can find...


 
Yeah, I've seen it on Pirate4x4, just thought you might be the same dude.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 7, 2008)

Well in reality I'm sure if someone could turn their nickname into a camera on here they would. Obviously on a Jeep forum there'd be a bit of a competition for the idea. There'd be a few cases of "Now were you the one with the 6 vertical bars or the 7."


----------



## manaheim (Jun 8, 2008)

O|||||||O = awesome
Chiller... that's your real name?  NO WAI.  

I picked my name some ... 13 years ago or so now I think.  I was creating an AOL account and was trying to come up with something obscure enough that it wouldn't get re-used and I would normally find it available.

I picked manaheim because it was the name of a fairly obscure criminal on the Batman series airing around then.

It worked *relatively* well.  I usually get manaheim on most boards and such.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 8, 2008)

A lot of people seem to think my name is based upon the "alpha male," when in fact I named myself after Photoshop's alpha channels used in masking (and which I use occasionally for black and white conversions in RGB).


----------



## Jon0807 (Jun 8, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> Your last name is LO80?  Weird...



Yes but my friends just call me 80.  As long as no one calls me JL0


----------



## Rogan (Jun 9, 2008)

my 2nd name


----------



## m1a1fan (Jun 9, 2008)

<----- I spent a lot of time working on them.


----------



## skieur (Jun 9, 2008)

It fits what I do, and the French version of the word is appropriate.

skieur


----------



## twocolor (Jun 10, 2008)

My name is actually two colors.  Amber is my first name, and Rust is my last name - Two Color - also the name of my business Two Color Photography and Design.


----------



## sunlioness (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, the tattoo I have over my back is this (and it's much bigger in reality):




I guess that makes it clear!


----------



## johngpt (Jun 11, 2008)

Jon0807 said:


> Yes but my friends just call me 80.  As long as no one calls me JL0


Hadn't thought of this for 30 years, until you just posted this. Had a friend in college whose name was Gary Olejnichuk, which of course would get shortened to Gary O, and because of the Hawaiian shirts he always wore, got shortened to "five-oh." (Old TV show, Hawaii 5-0)

Thanks for the jog down memory lane. Wonder how he's doing?


----------



## Slaphead (Jun 12, 2008)

I have very little hair on my head - and what does grow is shaved regularly

Real name is Andy

Edit - This thread also made me think of an avatar for myself


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 12, 2008)

:shock: None of these are your real name?
Weird!


----------



## bace (Jun 12, 2008)

I wanted to show appreciation for the low sound frequency know as 'bass', but people sometimes mixed it up with the slippery game fish known as a 'bass'. 

I also realized how many off shoots of the name I could come up with based on the 'ace' part.

ex. bace of clubs (dj mix name?)
bace of hearts (cause ladies love bace j)
bace of diomonds (I BLING)
ace of bace (i know that's just ghey)

i now use several of those names for poker sites and what not.

clever i know.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 12, 2008)

bace said:


> I wanted to show appreciation for the low sound frequency know as 'bass', but people sometimes mixed it up with the slippery game fish known as a 'bass'.
> 
> I also realized how many off shoots of the name I could come up with based on the 'ace' part.
> 
> ...


Holy crap...bace?  Where have you been?


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jun 12, 2008)

I run a little country in east asia and   I make the people call me dear leader.... uhhh..
the people have chosen me as their dear leader...



the people who are employed as my friends are sometimes allowed to call me kim...


----------



## bace (Jun 12, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> Holy crap...bace?  Where have you been?



here and there.


----------



## royalWITHcheese2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Mine is from one of my favorite movies, Pulp Fiction


----------



## frfefarfearz (Jun 22, 2008)

this is a cool thread..

and for my thread name..

frfefarfearz

my nick name is FR which is the initials of my first name floramie rose 
..sometimes my friends call me "far" (to shorten my shortened name haha)
and "fearz" is my MIrc chat name for 10yrs already hehe  

my classmate started "murdering" names way back high school days, she started calling me frfefarfearz 
haha it was like a compilation of all my known nicks 
lolz

i started using that nick on forums and all 

hehe


----------



## Emerana (Jun 22, 2008)

My old nickname, pre-baby-days was Moody, because I was always a hormonal mess (fertility drugs, pregnancy, miscarriage).  But I didnt want to use that anymore (and it was taken  ) so I mixed together my kids names
Emery
+
Lilliana
=
Emerana

In retrospect I should have just used my real name.


----------



## sburatorul (Jul 30, 2008)

in the popular culture of my country "sburatorul" is a mythical entity that came to young girls at night and made them fall in love for the first time. There are several great poems dedicated to this symbol of the popular culture of Romania and i just love poetry.

translation: the one that flies/ the flyer


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I found mine in deep meditation!



Corry said:


> My mommy gave it to me.



My mum never gave me a username


----------



## Pugs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've been "Pugs" since my second freshman year of High School (I was on the five year plan ). I went to a military school for the four years that actually counted and we tended to call each other by last name ('cause our uniforms had name tags with our last name on them). No one could pronounce "Pugliese" properly so it got chopped down to "Pugs."

It's been my username/e-mail addy since I got on the Interweb back in the day of Gopher and Usenet.


----------



## reg (Jul 30, 2008)

royalWITHcheese2 said:


> Mine is from one of my favorite movies, Pulp Fiction



I feel obligated to let you know it's spelled "Royale".


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 30, 2008)

Well mine is pretty easy to figure out. 
My Daddy is a cowboy, and has been all his life. I am his daughter. Thus.... 
CowboysDaughter.
On boards and such I'm generally RanchGal but there are way too many people who live on 10 acres and think they live on a ranch. So I went with something different.

It's also more fun because I don't get called "ranch" anymore. Now I'm "cowgirl". 
Which for some odd reason I find entirely hysterical.


----------



## nynfortoo (Jul 30, 2008)

Mine is about a decade old and, though I don't particularly like the username, I can assure it's free on every site.

nynfortoo -> nine four two -> 942 -> gAz -> Gaz


----------



## brianne5499 (Jul 30, 2008)

Mine is my first name without the hyphen
Bri-Anne = brianne

and the 5499 is my son's birthday. How original huh?

I used to use curiositys_kitty all the time, but I figure I'm getting too old for a cutesy name now


----------



## Zelichan (Jul 30, 2008)

My drunken friend's drunken sister started calling me: "Zelix from another planet." Then it was shortened it to "Zelix" as the drunkeness progressed. All the pals picked it up..so it's history.


... until....

My wifey called me Zelichan.

Explanation: translation roughly in Japanese as when talking to someone you use ~san for formal and ~chan for informal refering to someone. ( don't quote me as I'm as horrible with Japanese as I am with English )..

.... that's it.


----------



## Resin42 (Jul 30, 2008)

I've pretty much been going under Resin42 since i got online and wanted to find a completely unique username. Resin is the first name of the first band I was ever in. We had to ditch it on the night of our first gig because we found out an hour before that another band called Resin had played the same venue two nights before. We went onstage with no name, no matter cos we royally sucked. Lesson learned, do your research.

42 is of course the ultimate answer to the ultimate question of life the universe and everything.


----------



## johngpt (Jul 30, 2008)

brianne5499 said:


> Mine is my first name without the hyphen
> Bri-Anne = brianne
> 
> and the 5499 is my son's birthday. How original huh?
> ...


I've never seen Brianne hypenated before. If typing in Word or some other processor, would it put the Anne down on a different line?


----------



## johngpt (Jul 30, 2008)

Zelichan said:


> My drunken friend's drunken sister started calling me: "Zelix from another planet." Then it was shortened it to "Zelix" as the drunkeness progressed. All the pals picked it up..so it's history.
> 
> 
> ... until....
> ...


Our soke in Japan would call my sensei Abi-chan, and if he knew we were from her dojo, he'd smile and say, "Ah, Abi-chan dojo, neh?"


----------



## LWW (Jul 30, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> Mine is the nickname for Dimitri (in Romanian) and I added 100 to it.



I always assumed it was a reference to an obscure camera maker in the distant past.

LWW


----------



## johngpt (Jul 30, 2008)

Resin42 said:


> I've pretty much been going under Resin42 since i got online and wanted to find a completely unique username. Resin is the first name of the first band I was ever in. We had to ditch it on the night of our first gig because we found out an hour before that another band called Resin had played the same venue two nights before. We went onstage with no name, no matter cos we royally sucked. Lesson learned, do your research.
> 
> * 42 is of course the ultimate answer to the ultimate question of life the universe and everything*.



Good ol' Douglas Adams. Too bad he never got to see the movie version. I think he might'a liked it.


----------



## LWW (Jul 30, 2008)

Mine came from the 3 initials of the names my momma gave me.

LWW


----------



## Crazydad (Jul 30, 2008)

Kids gave me mine (obviously). Most nicknames would not be appropriate....


----------



## Overread (Jul 30, 2008)

johngpt said:


> Good ol' Douglas Adams. Too bad he never got to see the movie version. I think he might'a liked it.


 
true - they even went as far as to use a special script he wrote for the film version - hence its differings from the book version.

As for me - well my early webname was Overmind - mostly as back then I was only on warhammer and gaming forums - so I took the name of the Great Devourers of Starcraft - the overmind!
After that there were some overmind2000s when another (hiss) got the name before me.

then I joined a bookreading forum and needed a name - overmind did not really fit in so I kept one part and added another - Overread!
I got to like that name so decied to keep it as my full webname!  (its also not as popular a name as overmind)!


----------



## johngpt (Jul 30, 2008)

Overread said:


> true - they even went as far as to use a special script he wrote for the film version - hence its differings from the book version.
> 
> As for me - well my early webname was Overmind - mostly as back then I was only on warhammer and gaming forums - so I took the name of the Great Devourers of Starcraft - the overmind!
> After that there were some overmind2000s when another (hiss) got the name before me.
> ...


I like that Overread. Sounds like overdrive, but for reading. A graduate of the Evelyn Woods Reading Dynamics on steroids!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 30, 2008)

In the days when DarpaNet was young and exclusive. Those whose minds were twisted and bent by exposure to microwaves or alien influence turned to using acoustic couplers and 300bps transfer rates to find junction points in the nascent hive mind that would become the internet.  These seamy, seedy, and dangerous places of gathering were known as BBS. They sometimes allowed as many as 20 people to connect at the same time. Later they would be the first to allow gopher, smtp, and usenet connections. 
 In this dark underworld I was born, a name was sought that would hide my identiy for my deeds were dark.  Being a devotee of the Playfair-Wheatstone cypher I grabbed for a Cypher key from the depths of my mind. ty, and extraction of my surname, ja, an extraction of my given name. Every Playfair cypher must have its null character, its parity bit. My parity has allways been off. Ergo X.

Ty Ja X = bonus points if you can create the playfair wheatstone grid from that.


----------



## Puscas (Jul 30, 2008)

Somehow somebody misspelled my name. It's Pascal and if you can turn that into Puscas, that's enough for me to make it my nickname. 



Garbz, how about this for a camera-name:  [(o)]



or the point and shoot:  [o*]








pascal


----------



## reg (Jul 30, 2008)

Tyjax said:


> In the days when DarpaNet was young and exclusive. Those whose minds were twisted and bent by exposure to microwaves or alien influence turned to using acoustic couplers and 300bps transfer rates to find junction points in the nascent hive mind that would become the internet.  These seamy, seedy, and dangerous places of gathering were known as BBS. They sometimes allowed as many as 20 people to connect at the same time. Later they would be the first to allow gopher, smtp, and usenet connections.
> In this dark underworld I was born, a name was sought that would hide my identiy for my deeds were dark.  Being a devotee of the Playfair-Wheatstone cypher I grabbed for a Cypher key from the depths of my mind. ty, and extraction of my surname, ja, an extraction of my given name. Every Playfair cypher must have its null character, its parity bit. My parity has allways been off. Ergo X.
> 
> Ty Ja X = bonus points if you can create the playfair wheatstone grid from that.



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

Okay then...


----------



## johngpt (Jul 30, 2008)

Puscas, I thought [o*] was the rangefinder!


----------



## Puscas (Jul 31, 2008)

johngpt said:


> Puscas, I thought [o*] was the rangefinder!



:thumbup: fine by me.








pascal


----------



## Mr.Bluesky (Jul 31, 2008)

Mr. Bluesky is just a good song, listen to it.


----------



## Tn Gizmo (Jul 31, 2008)

One late night I was searching on the computer and ended up on a forum. I needed a user name to register after giving it about a half second thought I looked down at my feet and there was Gizmo our little peek-a-poo. So I borrowed his name (he didn't seem to mind) I have used that user name on several forums but it seems as all of the photography sites already have a Gizmo so I put Tn in front for Tennessee. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Oh by the way, I'm new and howdy y'all.
                                                                                         Richard


----------



## reg (Aug 1, 2008)

johngpt said:


> Puscas, I thought [o*] was the rangefinder!



More of a 

[ o ]

really.


----------



## DoshKel (Aug 2, 2008)

From a book I really, really like .


----------



## zandman (Aug 2, 2008)

zand - first 4 letters of my name
man - well, i'm the man, LOL jk.


----------



## SneakyMike (Aug 2, 2008)

It was a nickname given to me a couple yrs back.. And it just stuck


----------



## toofpaste (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm just a hygienically oriented person, with a bad sense of fpelling.


----------



## tron (Aug 4, 2008)

im part robot, part humanoid


----------



## freelunch (Aug 4, 2008)

It's a phantom nickname.

You can't get much more common than Jerry Davis (apologies to all the John Smith's out there). Do a search if you think I'm kidding.

So, I was ruminating on what nickname to choose. I was just getting started exploring the big wide world of the internet, "where everything was free".

Except, everyone knows there is no such thing as a ...


----------



## johngpt (Aug 4, 2008)

freelunch said:


> It's a phantom nickname.
> 
> You can't get much more common than Jerry Davis (apologies to all the John Smith's out there). Do a search if you think I'm kidding.
> 
> ...


You take some darn good photos for a thing about which there is no such.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 4, 2008)

meh, TATT=I have a multitude of tattoos..RAT=Rat rods, I love ol cars, especially rat rods and bikes.


----------



## freelunch (Aug 5, 2008)

johngpt said:


> You take some darn good photos for a thing about which there is no such.


----------



## saltface (Aug 5, 2008)

I tend to get it there. (By sweating).


----------



## Parkerman (Aug 5, 2008)

My last name is Parker, and I'm a Man... =P


----------



## toofpaste (Aug 5, 2008)

*Parkerman* _[parquerman] _(noun): A person that drives a slow car.



*Example*: _"Dude, did you see that guy at the track last night? He was such a parkerman!"_













_ JK!!!!!!!_


----------



## johngpt (Aug 5, 2008)

toofpaste, that squirrel avatar bite ya? Yer eye's all red!


----------



## toofpaste (Aug 5, 2008)

That's just an allergic reaction to the extreme lack of sense of humor on this forum


----------



## Parkerman (Aug 5, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> *Parkerman* _[parquerman] _(noun): A person that drives a slow car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Should be.. A person whose vehicle has traction problems... lol


----------



## toofpaste (Aug 5, 2008)

Parkerman said:


> Should be.. A person whose vehicle has traction problems... lol


----------



## John_Olexa (Aug 5, 2008)

I used my name = user name


----------



## K_Pugh (Aug 5, 2008)

Pretty much by typing "K_Pugh" into the field box 

_(first initial and surname - because i'm boring.)_


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 6, 2008)

my first name is janet! the rest, well it's not important


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 6, 2008)

are you going to the Olympics?


----------



## kostasfmx (Aug 21, 2008)

My name is kostas the rest "Fmx" take it from my bike





HONDA FMX 650


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 21, 2008)

C677T said:


> are you going to the Olympics?


 
hmm, i went to beach volleyball on saturday. that was the only thing, since i'm not too much into sports in general...

posted some pics in "just for fun"


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 21, 2008)

Back in the days of your I lived in the small Hamlet of Augusta Ga. Then I moved the Md and hopped around several places before settling in WV for a few years. I have a Doberman and my favorite game is rock paper scissors...


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 21, 2008)

I mean...were you really expecting a serious answer from me?


----------



## SpeedTrap (Aug 21, 2008)

Speedtrap,  Because I am Canadian so they think I am S l o w 
eh.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 21, 2008)

kostasfmx said:


> My name is kostas the rest "Fmx" take it from my bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How're you liking the FMX?


----------



## LeroyLion (Aug 21, 2008)

About 2 months ago, I ventured home for a visit from the sandbox where I got my first tattoo. Its a tribal lion's head (Im a Leo) design on my left deltoid. After much consideration, I named it LeRoy after my uncle Guy LeRoy ----. When I was applying for this forum, I happened to glance at LeRoy and figured why not. There ya have it.


----------



## kostasfmx (Aug 22, 2008)

johngpt said:


> How're you liking the FMX?



Its a user friendly bike,not much power but nice acceleration

Top speed  163kmh

I ts a nice bike if you live at a town with trafic problems
Very flexible


----------



## Easy_Target (Aug 22, 2008)

This is the name I used for when I first started playing FPS games (Counter-strike). I was an "Easy Target" all the time because I had trouble avoiding damage from enemy fire. That and I would regularly play on new maps that I wouldn't be familiar with, resulting in me running around blindly. After a while, I got a lot better at the game. I would join servers and people would see the name and think to themselves, "easy kills." Then they die by my fire


----------



## bdv1973 (Aug 22, 2008)

I was trying to sign up on a forum back in 2004 and every user name I came up with was taken. Finally I got frustrated and just typed in bdv1973...and it went through.  It has nothing to do with my real name but it is the year I was born.

I have used it ever since and it works great as a username on all the forums I go to.


----------



## wxnut (Aug 25, 2008)

wx = weather

I am a storm chaser...

Doug Raflik


----------



## johngpt (Aug 25, 2008)

wxnut said:


> wx = weather
> 
> I am a storm chaser...
> 
> Doug Raflik




Oh, not w*a*x?

As in bikini wax nut?  :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------

